# Identify please



## jo (Jun 29, 2006)

Right i have a few baby corns(22), amel, snow and normal however my amels seem to be rather different from each other, is that normal?

out of the clutch i have more of the really orange ones than the red ones.

dad was a butter and mum was a normal

(just had a feed)


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Those are some screamingly orange amels, aren't they?

They almost look like they're carrying "Buf" - a genetic trait that enhances yellows in corns - what do mum and dad look like?


----------



## jo (Jun 29, 2006)

Ssthisto said:


> Those are some screamingly orange amels, aren't they?
> 
> They almost look like they're carrying "Buf" - a genetic trait that enhances yellows in corns - what do mum and dad look like?


 
Pics arnt great but in the flesh they are really orange like glowing lol i seem to have more of them than the redder ones.

no pics of mum and dad as i sold them a while ago but mum was a average normal/carolina, no known hets and dad is a high contrast butter, also no known hets. nits my 1st attempt breeding corns so im not clued up.

Absolutly gorgeous clutch tho


----------



## Kenorsanc (Dec 10, 2006)

My first reaction was buf as well! Have you got any photos of any other amels in this clutch and if you could get a photo of all the normals next to each other as well please


----------



## jo (Jun 29, 2006)

Kenorsanc said:


> My first reaction was buf as well! Have you got any photos of any other amels in this clutch and if you could get a photo of all the normals next to each other as well please


 
ive got them all kept in groups of feeds taken i.e 3 feeds, 2feeds and non atall etc

ill get some now for you but the 1 of a few all scarmbled up is 1 wierd looking and 1 normal amel together


----------



## jo (Jun 29, 2006)

just tried and its mission impossible with a 2 yar old and loadsa very active fast babies. i just tried but thwy dont exactly stay lined up as i put them lol

if theres not 1 doing a bid for freedom its another trying it lol

have another look at e bundle pic of 1 of each in. ill try as soon as my monster goes to bed again


----------



## jo (Jun 29, 2006)

Ssthisto said:


> Those are some screamingly orange amels, aren't they?
> 
> They almost look like they're carrying "Buf" - a genetic trait that enhances yellows in corns - what do mum and dad look like?


 
whats BUF anyway ???


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

That really bright red one is stunning Jo  I don't have a clue what BUF is though hahaa


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Buf, as I said, is a gene that appears to increase the yellow pigment, and unusually among corn morphs it is looking as though it may be dominant.

It has not been fully proven out yet, but hopefully this will happen sooner rather than later.

Breeding results BUF 2009 - Page 3 - CornSnakes.com Forums


----------



## jo (Jun 29, 2006)

Ssthisto said:


> Buf, as I said, is a gene that appears to increase the yellow pigment, and unusually among corn morphs it is looking as though it may be dominant.
> 
> It has not been fully proven out yet, but hopefully this will happen sooner rather than later.
> 
> Breeding results BUF 2009 - Page 3 - CornSnakes.com Forums


 

Ohh sounds interesting, so is that what mine maybe???


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

jo said:


>


is it just me or does that one not have normal dark eyes? could be the camera angle, but doesn't look like pink amel eyes


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

I'd really like to see the adults.
Could there be a small percentage of king snake in there as the orange one has the look of some "amels" a friend got from a jungle / snow mating?


----------



## jo (Jun 29, 2006)

SnakeBreeder said:


> I'd really like to see the adults.
> Could there be a small percentage of king snake in there as the orange one has the look of some "amels" a friend got from a jungle / snow mating?


adults have gone but they were defo pure corns. mum was ya very average normal and dad was a lovely butter.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm wondering if Dad was actually an "Orange" - a Buf Amel - instead of a Butter.

Where did the parents come from originally?


----------



## jo (Jun 29, 2006)

Ssthisto said:


> I'm wondering if Dad was actually an "Orange" - a Buf Amel - instead of a Butter.
> 
> Where did the parents come from originally?


 
ill see if i can get hold of new owners for pics but dad was a bright yellow with a darker yellow if that makes sense lol

origanally they were bought from basildon reptile show from a guy selling a table FULL to the brim of corns, babies and older ones years ago


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Hmm.

Because Buf appears to be a dominant trait, it should be visible in one of the adults - but if you've had them for *ages* it's unlikely it's from exactly the same line as the known Buf animals in Slangenbroed's line (the breeder mentioned in my previous link).... I don't know if he's actually released any animals at this point.

Which leaves Kastanie as a possibility - a recessive yellow/brown increaser - that both of the parent animals could have been het for. 

Or it could be that they've got the unnamed apparently-dominant Xanthic trait that increases yellow that people who breed caramel-based animals have noticed.


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

so is it just me with the eyes then? :lol2:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

It does seem to have quite dark ruby pupils, yes - but that could be the angle.

I hatched out one baby snow this year who *looks* to have black flecks in her eyes - but I
don't think that appearance will stay and that it's more a trick of the light than actual pigmentation.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

I would have said the with the yellow/orange tones likly the result of Emoryi blood but theres that really red amel.So i'd keep the whole batch and do some breeding tests.Shame you sold the parents.


----------

